
Suicide rates among America's young people continue to soar, study shows - nintendo95
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/06/18/health/suicide-rates-teens-young-adults-us-study/index.html
======
radford-neal
This seems worrying. Some years ago, there were similar stories, but on
investigating it seemed to me that what was happening was that adolescents
were reaching the adult suicide rate at an earlier age. That's not necessarily
something to worry about - if they grow up faster (and why not?), it's
unfortunate but inevitable that they will get the downsides of adulthood along
with the upsides.

But the story says that "Among teens 15 to 19, the suicide rate was 8 per
100,000 people in 2000 and then increased to 11.8 per 100,000 in 2017. Among
young adults 20 to 24, the suicide rate was 12.5 per 100,000 people in 2000
and then rose to 17 per 100,000 in 2017". So the 15-19 year-old's suicide rate
increased to about the old 20-24 year-old's rate, while the 20-24 year-old's
suicide rate went even higher.

It would be good to know the rates at finer age bins, though, since there is a
significant change in life after high school, and then after college (for
those to attend), which might help identifying the problems.

